# Nass 4/19/10



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2010)

FKNA!  Great to be back out on a bike!  Nass is in great shape and rolling nice for the most part!  Best of all my new bike was awesome, like really awesome.  Very happy with my purchase so far.  

Woodcore talked me out of my originally planned route and showed me some new stuff instead that was pretty sweet, sorry no GPS tracks yet.   I show about 7.25 miles in a little under 2 hours, including a brief stop for a busted chain (and a few others for busted lungs..) and some hike-a-bike on unfinished sections of trail.  Not a bad first ride of the season!


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet! Glad you got out!  Sucks about the chain though...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 19, 2010)

Great riding with you this evening B! Seeing how you haven't really been out on the bike for quite a few months due to mechanicals, etc. at the end of last year thought you rode awesome tonight and glad you're diggin' the MKIII! The lungs will come back quickly regardless,  the new whip is going to take your riding to the next level and beyond PDQ! :I'm scared!  :wink: 

Anyway, as Bvibert said the trails up at Nass that we rode tonight are dry, and rolling pretty damn sweet for the middle of April. Might be a good time for Greg to get Moguls off his brain and put his ass back in the saddle! :uzi:


----------



## powhunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Ride on!!!  Glad you like the new rig Brian!!!   Heading  up there tomorrow ...around 430 prob gonna do that 69 loop maybe I will run into ya WC


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Ride on!!!  Glad you like the new rig Brian!!!   Heading  up there tomorrow ...around 430 prob gonna do that 69 loop maybe I will run into ya WC



Woodcore and I will be starting off from Scoville tomorrow around 5:30 or so.  Would be cool to run into ya Steve.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 20, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Ride on!!!  Glad you like the new rig Brian!!!   Heading  up there tomorrow ...around 430 prob gonna do that 69 loop maybe I will run into ya WC



Steveo.....Watch out for the water on the southern end of the 69'er. It's probably a tad bit better than last week but likely still warrants getting off the bike and walking through this section using the logs provided to cross it. Hope to see you out there. :flag:


----------

